# RR: 168. Fauré: Piano Quartets, opp. 15 & 45



## Trout

*1.	Domus	(1985)










2.	Trio Wanderer, Tamestit	(2008)










3.	Hubeau, Gallois-Montbrun, Lequien, Navarra	(1970)










4.	Collard, Quatuor Parrenin	(1978)










5.	Nash Ensemble	(1985)










6.	Schubert Ensemble of London	(1999)










7.	Ax, Stern, Laredo, Ma	(1990)










8.	Long, Trio Pasquier (#1) (1956); Long, Thibaud, Vieux, Fournier (#2)	(1940)










9.	Le Sage, Kashimoto, Berthuad, Salque	(2011)










10.	Rogé, Quatuor Ysaÿe	(1996)










Bonus: Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet (#1)	(1970)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Domus	(1985)
2.	Trio Wanderer, Tamestit	(2008)
3.	Hubeau, Gallois-Montbrun, Lequien, Navarra	(1970)
4.	Collard, Quatuor Parrenin	(1978)
5.	Nash Ensemble	(1985)
6.	Schubert Ensemble of London	(1999)
7.	Ax, Stern, Laredo, Ma	(1990)
8.	Long, Trio Pasquier (#1) (1956); Long, Thibaud, Vieux, Fournier (#2)	(1940)
9.	Le Sage, Kashimoto, Berthuad, Salque	(2011)
10.	Rogé, Quatuor Ysaÿe	(1996)
Bonus: Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet (#1)	(1970)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## Quartetfore

Beautiful music. I could never "get" the String Quartet, but like the Piano Trio very much.


----------

